# Absolute or 1/3 Co-Witness?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You firearm owners who like red dots, do you prefer absolute or 1/3 co-witness and why?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Right now I am running absolute co-witness mainly because that's what I started with. I think it's more of a comfort level thing. What feels best for you and gives you the best confidence is what you should go with.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've used both and I like both for different reasons. 

For a fighting gun I would chose the lower 1/3 cowitness. The cleaner sight pic of the 1/3 over the absolute IMO is easier to acquire the target if running the irons deployed or fixed irons. In a fight you wouldn't want to be fiddling with deploying sights. Everything including the irons are ready for use at anytime. 

The red dot doesn't need to be lined up with the irons. If you can put the red dot on the target you can hit the target. It's independent of the irons. Head position doesn't matter with the red dot. 

If you need to use your irons, disregard the red dot. 

Now the absolute cowitness IMO gives you a some what of a cluttered sight pic.....but that's just my opinion. When I use absolute co witness it's not on a fighting gun and the back up sights are folded down and are completely out of the way. I do not use them together. 
If the irons (plastics lol ) are deployed the red dot is off or has malfunction/dead batteries. However it can be used in conjunction with each other and some love it. 

The absolute cowitness lines both sights up and the user uses the same cheek weld position with the rifle. In 1/3 Co witness the irons are lower and you need to adjust your hold to look through the irons. 

So......if I'm going to use my red dot only then it's absolute cowitness

If I'm in a war.......1/3 cowitness.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Typing that has me ready to go melt a barrel.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am a 1/3 guy. I use a red dot alone when I want to use it and vice versa. Here are some UTube videos with the different perspectives. For some of you guys looking at your first red dot, consider this decision early on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Absolute but I also use flip up sights


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The swat boy said old blind guys should use green lazer beams.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The swat boy said old blind guys should use green lazer beams.


Only problem With green lasers are they don't show up well on black clothing. Seems a lot of BG's like to wear black t shirts.


----------

